# Antena usb wifi para portatil



## OLIVER8520 (Ago 5, 2009)

hola a todos e buscado en internet pero no e encontrado lo que yo quiero ,  necesito una antena de recepcion de redes inalambricas para mi portatil no puedo hacer de esas caseras porque la targeta de red viene integrada al portatil e querido hacer una antena de wifi usb ,alguien me podria ayudar 

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## lobito (Ago 5, 2009)

tendrias que comprarte un adaptador wifi usb que en el interior llevara un conector para antenas externas, y a partir de ahi conectarle, o bien una comprada o una casera. Tambien hay adaptadores wifi que el conector para antena auxiliar lo llevan en la carcasa, y no tendrias que abrirlo.


----------

